# [SOLVED] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5 - błąd emerge

## sherszen

Witam,

Mam problem ze zbudowaniem jednego pakietu z meta pakietu KDE:

```
[ 78%] Building CXX object kinfocenter/Modules/devinfo/CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/nicsignals.o

cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build/kinfocenter/Modules/devinfo && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -DMAKE_DEVINFO_LIB -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -D_REENTRANT -DKDE_DEPRECATED_WARNINGS -DKDE4_CMAKE_TOPLEVEL_DIR_LENGTH=48 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H=1 -DQT_USE_FAST_CONCATENATION -DQT_USE_FAST_OPERATOR_PLUS -DDISABLE_NEPOMUK_LEGACY -DKDE_DEFAULT_DEBUG_AREA=1208  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-var-tracking  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fPIC -I/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build/kinfocenter/Modules/devinfo -I/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5/kinfocenter/Modules/devinfo -I/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5 -I/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build -I/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5/libs -I/usr/include/KDE -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/default -I/usr/include/qt4    -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/nicsignals.o -c /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5/kinfocenter/Modules/devinfo/nicsignals.cpp

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5/kinfocenter/Modules/base/os_current.cpp:27:0:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5/kinfocenter/Modules/base/info_linux.cpp:163:13: warning: ‘void cleanPassword(QString&)’ defined but not used

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/devinfo.so

cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build/kinfocenter/Modules/devinfo && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-var-tracking  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,--as-needed -shared -Wl,-soname,devinfo.so -o ../../../lib/devinfo.so CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/devinfo_automoc.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/soldevice.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/devinfo.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/devicelisting.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/infopanel.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/soldevicetypes.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/qvlistlayout.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/solidhelper.o CMakeFiles/devinfo.dir/nicsignals.o -L/usr/lib64/qt4 /usr/lib64/libkio.so.5.9.5 /usr/lib64/libsolid.so.4.9.5 -lsolidcontrol /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5.9.5 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5.9.5 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so -lpthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4: 

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build/CMakeFiles  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

[ 78%] Built target devinfo

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kcm_pci.so

cd /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build/kinfocenter/Modules/pci && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/kcm_pci.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fPIC -march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-var-tracking  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,--as-needed -shared -Wl,-soname,kcm_pci.so -o ../../../lib/kcm_pci.so CMakeFiles/kcm_pci.dir/kcm_pci_automoc.o CMakeFiles/kcm_pci.dir/kcm_pci.o CMakeFiles/kcm_pci.dir/__/base/os_current.o CMakeFiles/kcm_pci.dir/kpci.o -L/usr/lib64/qt4 /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5.9.5 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so -lpci -lresolv -lSM -lICE -lX11 -lXext -lXft -lXau -lXdmcp -lXpm -lz /usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5.9.5 /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so -lpthread /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSvg.so -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4: 

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build/CMakeFiles  30 31 32 33

[ 78%] Built target kcm_pci

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5/work/kinfocenter-4.9.5_build'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kinfocenter-4.9.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

W czym może być problem?

Poniżej informacje o systemie:

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha169 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_450_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     3771844 total,    556616 free

KiB Swap:    4192928 total,   4192820 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Mar 2013 13:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo wdzierzan zugaina dauleet

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-var-tracking"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fno-var-tracking"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n --quiet-build=n --accept-properties=-interactive"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/wdzierzan /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/dauleet"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 aoss berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox fontconfig fortran gconf gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lame lcms libnotify mad minizip mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg tcpd threads truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

//edit:

USE="-opengl" pozwoliło na emerge. Przeinstalowałem mesę, lecz to nie pomogło skompilować z opengl.

//edit:

Wczoraj weszło do stable KDE 4.10.1 i problem się powtórzył. Pomogła reinstalacja glu.

----------

